
The great Moldovan bank robbery - sergiunegara
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33166383
======
userulluipeste
Moldovan here. This run for quite a while in our national media and was
charged in a political manner beyond what I imagined to be possible. These
kind of things happen in Moldova and I got used to it after a while. I guess
now the attention has something to do with European Association Agreement that
put our country on someone's map and sight. It may for all this agitation to
cause some real change though, at least in some limited degree, as the
"actors" have to become a little bit more wary now.

------
danohuiginn
Here is the full Kroll report, which is the main basis for the article:
[http://candu.md/files/doc/Kroll_Project%20Tenor_Candu_02.04....](http://candu.md/files/doc/Kroll_Project%20Tenor_Candu_02.04.15.pdf)

------
jessaustin
Two paragraphs from TFA seem to contradict each other. The first seems normal,
business-as-usual with big banks:

 _As a result, the state was forced to step in to bail the banks out -
protecting depositors but creating a hole in the public finances equivalent to
an eighth of GDP._

The second makes one wonder how the banks got paid twice for the same loans:

 _And in a final layer of obfuscation, they now owe all the money not to Banca
Sociala, but to another UK-registered entity, Fortuna United LP, that 's said
to have bought the entire combined loan._

------
imperialdrive
On a small and large scale, this stealing happens across all continents. Who
will be help accountable? When and how, and by whom?

I sit here behind a desk in a fancy office and chair, trying to solve my own
problems, and find it scary how much is going on around us that we simply can
not control in our lifetime. It is beyond a big picture issue.

Seems like the surest path to happiness is still to focus on what counts, what
is close to you, family and friends, and table the rest. We are only human.

~~~
logfromblammo
"The best way to rob a bank is to own one." \--William K. Black

The difference between this robbery and those that occur in countries with a
longer history of private banking is that this one actually had an
identifiable suspect.

I believe that no one will be held accountable, because no one ever has been
held accountable for this type of crime. The most that ever happens is that
torch-and-pitchfork murder-mobs lash out at whomever they can reach, such as
the guillotine operators of The Terror (during the French Revolution).

